# [CLOSED] Jacques is crafting Ironwood Bed!



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 13, 2020)

update: sorry guys!! he stopped crafting ): thank you everyone for your patience, i’m sorry i couldn’t get to you all ): i will post again if any of my villagers craft other ironwood diys!! sorry again!

hello! jacques is crafting an ironwood bed! i can allow 2 people at once to come to my island to get the recipe! once i am ready for you to come over, i will like your message and message you the dodo code. please wait by the entrance, i will lead you to his house  please, no running on flowers, talking to residents, exploring my island etc. im not charging an entrance fee, but tips are greatly appreciated! also, please leave through the airport, not the minus button so that i can make sure jacques is still crafting! let me know if you would like to come!
UPDATE: hi!! i will try to get to everyone as long as jacques is still crafting! please be patient as i am only letting 2 people come at once to prevent any glitching/lagging. also, when it is your turn, please try to come as soon as possible (within 10 minutes) so that i can let more people come by, otherwise i will need to give your spot up to the next person. thank you!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 13, 2020)

I am down, count me in


----------



## alebrije (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to come by


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to stop by with bells as tips.  Thanks!


----------



## Cynber (Apr 13, 2020)

Put me in your queue!


----------



## difficultyerror (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll come over, but later. I'll be quick before he decides not to craft it anymore.


----------



## Chibin (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## Bwl2006 (Apr 13, 2020)

*Hi - I would like to come. *


----------



## Voldecourt (Apr 13, 2020)

If there's still room, I'd love to come


----------



## swagdra (Apr 13, 2020)

i would like to come!


----------



## Moondyle (Apr 13, 2020)

May I come over as well?


----------



## jubi (Apr 13, 2020)

hi! can i come please!


----------



## Ozark (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I please get an invite?


----------



## Reploid (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d like to come, please!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 13, 2020)

Could I come and visit, please?


----------



## JaneIIe (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi! If he’s still crafting, I would love to come! ^^


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 13, 2020)

Withdrawing my request. I appreciate you opening your island to visitors but just realized how beat I am. Have a good night!


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 13, 2020)

Still have room? Would like to come


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come over!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 13, 2020)

Ironwood unite! I'd like to join


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 13, 2020)

May I visit if there’s still room? c:


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 13, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'll come over, but later. I'll be quick before he decides not to craft it anymore.


hello! please reply if you would still like to come  if not, i will be giving your spot to the next person in line to get through as many people as i can before jacques stops crafting


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2020)

I just came back, perfect timing! I'll come over now.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 13, 2020)

mikatana said:


> hello! please reply if you would still like to come  if not, i will be giving your spot to the next person in line to get through as many people as i can before jacques stops crafting


Interested~


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 13, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just came back, perfect timing! I'll come over now.


great! i messaged you the dodo code, see you soon! thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



Hermione Granger said:


> Interested~


hello! sorry for the confusion, i was replying to the person who was next in line haha, i will get to you as soon as i can! thank you for being patient


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hiya, would love to stop by


----------



## stargurg (Apr 13, 2020)

hi there! could i visit please? c:


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 13, 2020)

Oldtimer said:


> Withdrawing my request. I appreciate you opening your island to visitors but just realized how beat I am. Have a good night!


sorry i couldn’t get to you! good night!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 13, 2020)

id like to come if he's still crafting ^^


----------



## jubi (Apr 13, 2020)

hi, i'm still interested in coming if possible please.


----------



## Tsen (Apr 13, 2020)

Would love to come by if he's still crafting c:


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come as well please  Thank you!


----------



## dlsxyt (Apr 13, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## Paradise (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey  ❤  I'd love to come learn this!


----------



## Neopet (Apr 13, 2020)

Is he still crafting? I'd love this!


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 13, 2020)

sorry guys!! he just stopped crafting ): thank you everyone for your patience, i’m sorry that i couldn’t get to you all )):


----------

